
Krita – Google Summer of Code 2019: Call for Coders - meruru
https://krita.org/en/item/google-summer-of-code-2019-call-for-coders/
======
meruru
For those that don't know, Krita is an excellent digital painting program with
real potential to dethrone Photoshop. See the website for more info:
[http://krita.org](http://krita.org)

Of the listed ideas, the one I want to see the most is an Android/iOS port.

